
City Lights – suite of gorgeous dark theme goodies for Atom and Visual Studio Code - saoudy
http://citylights.xyz/
======
jmnicolas
Found my new theme, thanks HN !

Spoke too fast, I can't download it for VS Code and I don't have git on my
work computer :-(

